# The heart chakra and breast feeding



## mommyshoppinghabit (Aug 9, 2006)

Was watching Oprah's show on menopause today which I thought I would have nothing to relate to b/c I'm only 32, but toward the end of the show the doc used breastfeeding as an example of giving from yourself and pointed out that the breasts are also located in the same quadrant as the heart chakra, the place where you give from. Giving milk is like hugely tapping into what your heart can give. This really hit home for me as I've been going through some really tough soul searching lately, mostly about how I'm way too mind-centered, not heart-centered, and have been having some qualms about bfing ds#2. With all the bfing advocacy that one can find these days, how come there is so little mention of this need to be spiritually full at your heart center to successfully breastfeed? I'm not against breastfeeding at all but I mean, I really went up against some tough obstacles when ds1 was just born, I was so angry at the world for the lack of support, I felt like my heart was completely empty and it manifested in lack of milk, I'm sure of it now. I mean, this is beyond getting help for post-partum depression. It's like someone said to me recently, you can only give love to someone else when your own cup (or your heart) is full of love to give. I had such a hard time bfing because of that. I guess the doctor was trying to point out how society sees women as having to be sacrificers in life, giving of themselves even when their own cup is empty. This made me feel like maybe some women shouldn't bang their heads against the wall to breastfeed if it is draining them. It's hard enough b/c of lack of support in our society, but when you add the spiritual layer on top of it, maybe it's more important for the women to be the first priority and nourish herself and her heart first.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I saw this too, and was really moved by it. She had some great points. Especially about balance.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

was it Christiane Northrup? sounds similar to things she has said before... i







christiane northrup.

this is a very interesting concept, and one that i'm inclined to believe. one thing christiane northrup has said in the past as well (and one of her mentors Caroline Myss has shared this thought, too) is that the reason heart disease and breast cancer is so prevalent in the U.S. culture is because of issues with giving and receiving unconditional love.

i will have to look at oprah's website tomorrow to see if i can find some more info about this. fascinating stuff...


----------



## greenthumb3 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyshoppinghabit* 
I guess the doctor was trying to point out how society sees women as having to be sacrificers in life, giving of themselves even when their own cup is empty. This made me feel like maybe some women shouldn't bang their heads against the wall to breastfeed if it is draining them. It's hard enough b/c of lack of support in our society, but when you add the spiritual layer on top of it, maybe it's more important for the women to be the first priority and nourish herself and her heart first.









That's for you, carrying your baby and caring for yourself. I share your belief that moms need nurturing, too. When the cup is empty, it's empty. Having support, or a hug from my DH, or someone to listen and say they've heard what I am saying puts some drops in my cup. It does make a tremendous difference to me when I am supported, who I am as a person. Allowing myself to have my own feelings and let them be what they are puts a drop in the cup, too. Mothers have valid feelings, and sometimes mothering, or just plain living, doesn't feel good. Sometimes it does.

Your decision to breastfeed your baby is completely your own and I honor that. When your first child came, you were not supported and breastfeeding didn't work out. With this baby, you are different. You are already a mother. You are entering a new chance to be a mother to not one child, but two distinct individuals.

If you decide to try breastfeeding this baby, know that this time can be very different, and may surprise you by how it changes your heart.

When I breastfeed, it fills my cup. When I "let go" and let it flow, release tension and worry and snuggle with my baby, the world goes on around me and both my baby and I are swirled up in our own world. Together, we nourish each other. That is the essence of breastfeeding to me. The exchange of skin to skin contact, the hormones stimulated during the feeding for both mom and baby, these are nature's tools to soften the transition for pregnant mom to new mom and from baby in-utero to baby in the world.

Sometimes there are difficulties in the beginning of many breastfeeding relationships. Or in the middle, or towards the end. It's a journey, like life, not perfect. Sore nipples, complications from the birth experience, a hard recovery from the birth, little emotional support from loved ones--any or all of these can affect how breastfeeding turns out. If breastfeeding is important to a mother, talking with a mother who has breastfed can make a positive difference. Having a phone number of someone knowledgeable and supportive to call when things start to get rough can be the turning point for the mom and baby.

Know you are supported by me, as one mother to another, whatever your decision may be.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Wow! I didn't see oprah yesterday, but I have been thinking about similar things. It is so emotional for me when I bf, sometimes I just look down at his precious little face and how happy he looks, and I cry. It is literally the best most precious thing I have ever done. I like looking at it that way. It makes my small sacrifice all that easier.








thank you for sharing!


----------

